# Routinely swapping ceramic and steel burrs on a Vario?



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello!

I'm getting myself a Mahlkonig Vario this week, primarily for espresso. But I'd also like to try it for <gs id="caf74dc3-3cc0-4542-bcae-39aace0cd52c" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="cb1f0b0e-6eff-44a3-be19-5fc16d785c83" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">pourover</gs> and so have been reading about the steel <gs id="3cf9c185-5619-4bfd-ac56-bff6cad87f10" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="cb1f0b0e-6eff-44a3-be19-5fc16d785c83" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">burr</gs> set, recommended for larger grind sizes.

Does anyone regularly swap between the two burr sets? How much hassle is it to change and recalibrate? I'd want the ceramics for my morning espresso and then maybe the odd steel burr session for a Sunday afternoon V60. Too much hassle? I know the ideal would be to have two grinders, but I can't afford a second Vario right now!

I've got a small conical hand-grinder currently for <gs id="9d8780e0-52f4-4ebb-8e3d-c847c0f1096c" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="76994126-4f2f-454e-898a-7e983fea1148" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">pourover</gs>, I just would like to compare the effects of a flat-burr for <gs id="d6f0d8ef-ae77-4a27-88bc-e86588487bd1" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="76994126-4f2f-454e-898a-7e983fea1148" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">pourover</gs>.

What do you think?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

For the time to change the burrs and the cost of a second set I would stick with the hand grinder for V60

Cant advise on calibrating but your suggestion doesn't sound that practical


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tdfg7583 said:


> I've got a small conical hand-grinder currently for <gs id="9d8780e0-52f4-4ebb-8e3d-c847c0f1096c" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="76994126-4f2f-454e-898a-7e983fea1148" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">pourover</gs>, I just would like to compare the effects of a flat-burr for <gs id="d6f0d8ef-ae77-4a27-88bc-e86588487bd1" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="76994126-4f2f-454e-898a-7e983fea1148" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">pourover</gs>.
> 
> What do you think?


Both types of burr in the Vario are flat. That said, you are changing many aspects between the Vario and your hand grinder (speed, length of cutting edge)...why not continue to make manual drip with the hand grinder, occasionally compare with the vario (same dose, ratio & total brew time) when you're between espresso beans and not upsetting your dialled in setting?


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's just that I'd read reports that people are much happier with the results for brewed coffee from the steel burrs than the ceramics. The conical hand-grinder is absolutely fine for V60, that will continue to be my day-to-day option. I was just curious really.

Naturally, I'll be trying the Vario for a V60 brew with the default ceramic burrs very soon, I'd just fancy seeing if I could get any improvements from the steel versions. What's that saying about the enemy of 'good' being 'better'? However enjoyable a cup I make, I'll always be wondering if I can get it even better, I fear!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I converted a Vario from ceramic to steel - makes a great grinder for brewed coffee. Downside - not good for espresso.

Don't consider swapping the burrs - just not feasible. If you want a Vario for brewed - get a used one. Steel burrs are cheaper buying through Baratza US even factoring in shipping costs.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Okay, thanks all







I'll be on the lookout for second Vario if one comes up at a good price then!


----------

